# Campers save tourist from croc



## News Bot (Oct 2, 2009)

*Published On:* 02-Oct-09 06:32 PM
*Source:* Northern Territory News via NEWS.com.au

A TOURIST has been attacked by a crocodile after taking a dip in a croc-infested billabong in Kakadu National Park in the Northern Territory.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## News Bot (Oct 3, 2009)

*Croc Attack in Kakadu*

*Published On:* 03-Oct-09 07:59 AM
*Source:* Herper.com Blog

A 57-year old tourist at Kakadu National Park survived a crocodile attack while swimming in the wrong area. (News source.)







*Go to Original Article*


----------



## spiderpug (Oct 4, 2009)

*...*

How can you be so ignorant! Not knowing there are the biggest crocodiles in the world living in that region! 

Absolutely stupid I think


----------



## Niall (Oct 4, 2009)

Haha what a D***


----------



## smacktart (Oct 4, 2009)

kakadu i such a beautiful place to go swimming especially in the huge rock pools but dont swim where it says crocodile infested water and it is so well signed up there idiot


----------

